# Bose vs-2



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi i'm a rookie with the home theater. i installed a vs-2 video enhancer to the lifestyle 38. now the dvd's only play in black and white. i know there must be something in the settings menu, however can't find it. can someone assist pls.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off, Welcome to the Shack.
Second,... I'd suggest you double check all the cables, kinda sounds like you may have one plugged in wrong. That is assuming you are using component cables and not HDMI. If using HDMI, ensure they are all seated.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ...:wave:

I agree with Mark, check all connections and set up to see that everything is correct. If you still have problems, we can try to help you find the problem ...:yes:


----------

